
Leading Member of LulzSec Arrested in London - ssclafani
http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2011/07/19/leading-member-lulzsec-hacker-squad-arrested-in-london/
======
pnathan
Well, well, well. Let's take a look at the comments section... always an
enlightening place...

Some of the choice ones:

"shindig24 1 hour ago I hope they beat these little bastards so bad they can't
type their own name without help

5 people liked this."

"bootfklibs 44 minutes ago Taze em!!! Over and over!!!"

Why _hello_ there, fascists. I don't know much, but I know this - that mindset
is bad.

~~~
wladimir
It's future shock, pure and simple. They get frustrated by what they don't
understand, and express it in terms of violence.

------
anigbrowl
He might be safer in a jail cell than running around on his own; look at Sam
Hoare. I have a feeling this means no _Sun_ email trove, though. Oh well.

------
nvictor
i had that feeling that the boat sank...

------
gapanalysis
I don't imagine that the sentencing any of the Lulz peeps get will make up for
the harm they've inflicted.

~~~
saulrh
I don't imagine that any of the harm they've inflicted will offset the dozens
of major corporations that are finally getting their security together.

~~~
gapanalysis
Whether corporations really get their security together remains to be seen.
Even if they do, that doesn't justify the criminal acts. Let ATM skimmers go
free because they found a way to beat the technology? Let smash and grab jewel
thieves go free because they can break a glass display cabinet? Srsly...

